# How to Instill Calmness



## bluesbotique123

Is it just me or do bully breeds tend to get overexcited?

It's very cute when someone comes to say hi and that person thinks it's the best thing in the world that a dog is so happy to see them.

It's another thing when they start whining and crying because they realized you're taking them to the park after grabbing a ball, or they see your friend you're meeting from half a block away and start to go berserk.

I'm assuming it does get better with age? My pup is one.


----------



## EckoMac

It will, but it will take work. Make time at the beginning to wait for the calm. Then leash. Wait for the calm. Then load up. Wait for the calm. Unload. Wait for the calm. Allow interaction. After awhile the dog will realize he gets the exciting things when he is calm.


----------



## bluesbotique123

EckoMac said:


> It will, but it will take work. Make time at the beginning to wait for the calm. Then leash. Wait for the calm. Then load up. Wait for the calm. Unload. Wait for the calm. Allow interaction. After awhile the dog will realize he gets the exciting things when he is calm.


Perfect. Thank you.


----------

